# Samsung Bd-up5000 And Older Denon Reciever



## ewarren (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been a member for a while but have never posted. I heve done a lot aof reading here on the forum, but I am still confused about a couple of things. I have a denon avr-3802 and am looking at buying a samsung BD-UP5000. Will I need to up grade my reciever in order to take advantage of the DD+, and Dolby True hd? I was looking at some of the new recievers such as the denon and onkyo that have Dolby True hd and dts-HD decoders built in. I really don't want to send the extra money right now if I don't have to. Also, What is the difference between DD+ and Dolby True HD? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey ewarren, welcome to the shack!

here's my .02 cents, there might be someone of more authority than I to speak on this but I'm a real miser and always look for a budget. 

Personally... I wouldn't feel the need to upgrade that older Denon receiver. It's my philosophy to never upgrade unless you have a specific justifiable reason.

Without knowing anything about Mr. Denon's capabilities I will assume it's a good receiver and you're happy with its ability to light up your speakers. I'll also assume it has at least analogue 5.1 inputs and it doesn't have HDMI 1.3a in/outs (required to receive the hi-res audio formats in digital) so it is also probably without the ability to decode TrueHD or DTS-HD.

But, the Denon still has all you need to enjoy the uncompressed hi-res audio formats with a Samsung BD-UP5000. 

If you got your hands on Samsung's BD-UP5000, since it's capable of decoding the new audio formats, all you have to do is output sound from the playback device using analogue to your receiver and *presto* you're in!

When using the analogue inputs on any receiver you're alleviating it of decoding duties, those are passed on to the playback device.

I personally don't worry about that old orthodoxy that says passing signals in analogue contributes to degradtation of sound quality. I believe decoding at playback and sending audio via analogue to the amp is *JUST AS *good as sending it digitally from the playback device to be decoded at the a/v receiver/amp. It really depends on which device has better DACs - in this case when it comes to the hi-res audio formats that would be the playback device. 

Hope this helps


----------

